# Sexing D. compressiceps and Red Empress



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello *,

I would like to ask your help to try to sex the two new additions to my tank.

The first one is a Dimidiochromis compressiceps. I want to keep a single male and I had before just a juvenile measuring around 2". Now I got a new one with around 3" and I will remove one of them later.
The larger one has almost the same color as the smaller one except for a red strip in the dorsal fin. Being a male, at what size should he starts to color up?










The second one is a juvenile (around 2") Protomelas taeniolatus (Red Empress).
I notice a few red spots in the dorsal fin but I'm not sure if this is enough to sex it.
Being a male, at what size should he starts to color up?



















Just to mention that they both were the largest one in their respective batteries and both demonstrated a dominant behaviour towards the other fish in the tank.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

Up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They really are a bit too young to tell, but the Red Empress is showing some signs that it could be male.

If you see the dorsal or anal fins start to come to a point, then they are males. If they are rounded, females.


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

Just updating the pictures. Any better guess now? :-?

D. compressiceps (around 3")









P. taeniolatus (around 2")


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Still too young. Wait until they get around 4" for the Red Emp, 5" for the comp.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They could be showing signs of being males at this size, esp. the Red Empress, but they could still be males without color or females, not real signs yet of being males.

Are there larger fish in the tank with them now? Any colored up males in the same tankthat could be keeping their color down? If not, some guy should step forward and show himself.

Look for red in the anal fin and shiny blue in the dorsal or face. Shine a flashlight on them.


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

This D. compressiceps is the larger fish in the tank but there is an Aulonocara baenschi already coloured male that seem to be the dominant male right now. By the way, the D. compressiceps already show some signals of red in the anal fin.

The Red Empress is much smaller than both.
I'm guessing that both are males because of their behaviour and size compared to their brothers and sisters when I bought them. Both were the largest and dominant ones in their respective tanks by that time.

But, as you said, I will have to wait to be sure. :-?


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

I think that the D. compressiceps is a male. Although not showed in the picture I just noticed a few blue spots in his face and mouth. 

Now I have to wait to sex the Red Empress.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

You should see signs on the red empress before then if he feels good. I had one that I sold at 2".. the best of a lot of fry, actuall was about 30% colored up at just 2"... he was awesome, and I wish I hadn't sold him. I have one at 2.5" that's showing obvious coloration in his dorsal fin.. which confirms that he's a male. If they are in a batch of females, they WILL color up at about 3", but in a community tank, 4" is more like it... though comfort has a lot to do with it.

Good luck.. the eyebiters I have very little experience in. I had one, but sold him at 3.5" before the fish was sexable...


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a single Red Empress in my Hap tank.

I bought this fish from a very good breeder and he told me that it was the the largest and dominant one among his brothers and sisters (the same applies to the compressiceps). So, I'm expecting that it will be male as well.

This fish was sick some days ago. I isolated him in the hospital tank and treated with metronidazol for 10 days. He is back to the main tank since last week and doing well again.

So I guess that there are reasons for this lack of coloration.


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a picture taken today showing that my D. compressiceps is gaining some color.










He is showing some blue reflex in the face and body and is starting to show some red color in his anal fin.

So, I'm guessing he is really a he.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

he's starting to look good, i can def see the blue along his belly and jaw.


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Thanks a lot for the site that you had Given i learned lot of ideas about this site.
Thanks for having me here . God Bless

how to treat depression


----------

